# Cool Visual- 1micron, 1 Thou, 1 Tenth, Human Hair-



## countryguy (Aug 8, 2016)

This to me really said a lot as I'm digging in another forum for some Magnetic read heads w/ .0001 resolution.
Pretty cool.


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 8, 2016)

My last digital readout I bought has scales that are supposedly accuracy to within one micron.  The readout reads to six decimal places.  I can't even cut accurately to within .005" much less six places.  I've intended to place some black electrical tape over the last three places just to make it easier to look at and see what I'm doing.


----------

